# NSW: JB Cherry Poppin'



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

edit


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

No longer a kingie virgin, well done mate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done with the kingie. You're keener than me, don't think I could have managed to post a report upsidedown.


----------



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

Fantastic! My plan for my next Currarong holiday is to try to catch a King! Now I'm even more inspired.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Isn't 62 upside down 95? A keeper!

Brilliant.

Trevor


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

It doesn't matter it is a Nikon camera or poor mobile phone camera. You have captured your triumph moment! What a catch! What a picture!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Good work, I know how hard those kings are to crack, it took me years to nail a legal one. 
Were you out at the middle ground? 
There are usually yakkas around the Murrays beach area and around Bowen island, but you probably know that already. 
Might be easier to catch some squid for livies if you launch out there, there are usually tons to be found, and I havent met a king yet that can resist a live squid (or even a very recently deceased one!).


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was a good feeling, just gotta get a few more livies on my next trip and hopefully i'll crack a legal one!



smithcorp said:


> Fantastic! My plan for my next Currarong holiday is to try to catch a King! Now I'm even more inspired.


Smithcorp, if you need a yak buddy when you're down next let me know.

Bunsen, i was just at longnose, not too keen on heading out to middle ground without a bit more gear/experience, or a buddy to go with. was out there in a mate's stinky the other week, they weren't biting while we were there (which i'm glad of now, getting y first kingy out of the yak feels like more of an accomplishment haha).
I usually launch at honeymoon bay and get some yakkas there, never had a problem berleying them up before... and yeah murrays is great for squid isn't it?

went there about 3 weeks back when it was raining and got 8 in half an hour, within 100m of the ramp!! surely it's not that easy all the time?









How do you usually rig a live/dead squid, just the old 'one through the hood, one under the head' trick?


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice mate, that first one is the best feeling ever! Upsizing has been the real challenge for me, i think i have caught over 100 undersized, and only 3 legal... and still sub 70cm.

I'm now putting in the effort to learn, upgrade the gear, and go to town with Livies..... it'll have to pay off soon!

Good luck with the upgrade


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Premium, that bommie off longnose is a fish magnet, but almost every time I've been there, there's been spearfishers around. I've thought about dragging a yak all the way into target beach, near hoeymoon but it's a long haul. I used to surf there when I was in school, and it was a long way just carrying a board.

You can nearly always bag out on squid around murrays, unless it's too windy, and you just drift too fast. The corner nearest Bowen Island seems to be the spot for small ones which are perfect livies. As you say, pin one through the mantle, and one between the eyes. I like to use a treble for the bottom hook, and it's almost always the one that is still in the fish's mouth when they come aboard.

Now you have one under your belt, you'll have yellow fever, and all winter you'll be plotting your summer upgrades!


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahah i definitely have yellow fever now... don't think i'll be waiting for summer, i'll be out there all year, even if a i don't crack a legal (grew up in victoria so not too fussed about the cold)

You're right about those spearfishers, had one day out there with stacks of bait all rippling the surface but also a constant pack of at least 15-20 boats and spearos around, and no one catching anything!

will have to have a look around for those smaller squid, tho ones i got were probably too big for livies (with the gear i run anyway...)


----------



## benj1706 (Oct 12, 2008)

nice report. My plans normally turn to sand as soon as I hit the surf. Having said that, I do plan to spend the Easter weekend targeting a feed of whiting and flatty especially since they're going for over $40/kilo in the fish shops.


----------



## dicko69 (Feb 13, 2012)

if you guys wanna get some good kingys outa ur kayaks and ur in the currarong area wat i do is drive over to long beach get 10 or so squid live or dead doesnt seem to matter as long as they still have a bit of colour in them. get back in the car and go launch at the currarong boat ramp (the new one in town cant miss it) paddle out currarong bommie late arvo is best just as the sun goes down .. i use a 200gram knife jig clipped to my snap swivel and on the other end of the jig ive crimped with 150 pound leader and a 2 hook rig one in the tip of the tube and one through the bottom of the tube , and paddle it around slowly around 10 foot off the bottom.... most of the fish u hook u will loose on the reek , i went on friday lost 3 got one all in the last 2 hours of light the one i got was 6.8kg the first one i hooked was easily 20kg but kingies like this your never going to stop before they reef you ...i use 50lb braid on a saltiga with a shimano terez rod , and i let them run for a second and then pretty much have it locked drag after that ive stopped a few around the 5kg- 8kg mark but nothing above that in the kayak ....yet .... if you have a sounder great i fish between 45foot and 65 foot on the north eastern corner of the bommie (u will see the drop off on the sounder ) you want to fish on the top side of the ledge normally they will wack ur bait and run off the ledge into deeper water ....hope to see a few of u get some of these kings , il be out there tomorrow some time ...p.s. watch out for sharks... good luck hope this helps u out il try put up a couple pics for u guys tomorrow night... remember catch and release


----------



## dicko69 (Feb 13, 2012)

went out the bommie again today couldnt get any live squid over callala this morning had to settle for some yakkas i picked up just around the currarong boat ramp ... was a few rat kings around got 2 keepers on the livies, then went in towards lobster island and picked up 3 snapper fishing the bottom....there was a heap of kayakers and boats around today cant tell you exactly how deep or wat gps points because i was fishing blind today i blew a fuse in my lowrance which i thought was a bit strange....


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

nice stuff dicko, i went out longnose again yesterday, grabbed some nice fat yakkas from greenwell point on the way, but they didn't produce anything at all. Got one 42cm snapper on some squid which i kept from sat morning.

hardly any boats around in the bay at all, all the kings must be out at currarong!!


----------



## dicko69 (Feb 13, 2012)

the yakkas i was getting over currarong ramp were around 10cm long ...perfect reddy baits , theres always stax around there and plenty of spots around curro to drop em down ... longnose is usaully a pretty reliable spot for kingys , did you try the eastern side i tend to fish there more than the inside... good fish though mate


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah the yakkas i was gettin were all around 30cm long, maybe a little to big for a rat kingy that's not all revved up??

haven't targeted much east of longnose, just all around the point and the bombie, and the shallow ground in between...


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Premium and Dicko69. Great reports guys! Thanks for sharing. Haven't fished either locations as yet but they are on my 2012 to do list!

cheers

rob


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

rob, give us a yell if you're making plans to head up, would be good to have some company out there.


----------



## Hayds (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah boy!!!

Hopefully we can crack some bigger fish next week while I'm up there I'm still yet to get my first I'm not coming back home till I bag myself one or ten :lol:


----------



## dicko69 (Feb 13, 2012)

stay posted il put up a few picks of the traces im using for them its pretty basic stuff really i use a long leader at around 3 or so metres usaully 150lb or 200lb crimped to either 300 or 400 gram knife jig just the $12 ones i think the brand is williamson or kakoda watever i dont think it matters or the colour ive got them on all different colours and i clip my snap swivell to the eyelet at the top of the jig and crimp the leader to the bottom eyelet ....squid i use 2 hook rig akkas one hook through the front of the eye ...troll them round real slow around 1knott or less... keep dropping down and winding up 8-12 feet of the line the bommie is from 35 -60 foot deep ...dont get snagged i only use 30 pound braid now 50 pound is too hard to get off when is snagged...good luck chaps might see you out there im in a yellow hobie quest....p.s dont forget to let the big ones go there the breeders


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

robsea said:


> Premium and Dicko69. Great reports guys! Thanks for sharing. Haven't fished either locations as yet but they are on my 2012 to do list!
> 
> cheers
> 
> rob


Hey Rob,

Noticed you're a local in the Ulladulla area, I posted an enquiry about finding some kayak fishing buddies for inshore reef bashing, if you're interested give us a hoy thru forum or PM, after reading the above JB kingie hunt(s) I'm keen to get up there too. Cheers John


----------

